# Building trailer with log lifting arch



## Studdlygoof (Aug 3, 2014)

I recently scored a 2000 lbs trailer that someone had gotten into a minor fender bender with. I have been looking for something small to save wear and tear on my truck bed for small log runs. I had a bigger axle laying around so I got the idea of beefing up the towing capacity of the trailer. I'm currently in the process of changing the axle, leaf springs, hitch coupler and adding some extra supports to the bed of the trailer.

My question is this. I've always been intrigued with the log lifting arches that I have seen guys build for the rear of their trailers so I've decided to build my own. Does anyone have one of these? If so have you had any structural problems with the bed of the trailer twisting as you load logs? I currently have the trailer flipped in the garage on jacks while I weld on it and I would rather not have to flip it again to fix a problem later on down the road. At the same time I don't want to beef the trailer up so much that I lose towing capacity. Thinking about welding some square tubing on the rear of the trailer that I can insert trailer jacks into to help take some of the strain while winching logs. 

Any help / ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## gzecc (Aug 4, 2014)

Studdlygoof said:


> I recently scored a 2000 lbs trailer that someone had gotten into a minor fender bender with. I have been looking for something small to save wear and tear on my truck bed for small log runs. I had a bigger axle laying around so I got the idea of beefing up the towing capacity of the trailer. I'm currently in the process of changing the axle, leaf springs, hitch coupler and adding some extra supports to the bed of the trailer.
> 
> My question is this. I've always been intrigued with the log lifting arches that I have seen guys build for the rear of their trailers so I've decided to build my own. Does anyone have one of these? If so have you had any structural problems with the bed of the trailer twisting as you load logs? I currently have the trailer flipped in the garage on jacks while I weld on it and I would rather not have to flip it again to fix a problem later on down the road. At the same time I don't want to beef the trailer up so much that I lose towing capacity. Thinking about welding some square tubing on the rear of the trailer that I can insert trailer jacks into to help take some of the strain while winching logs.
> 
> Any help / ideas would be appreciated!


 
Definetely also put a ramp on that puppy. Rolling rounds is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2014)

When you say lifting arch, do you mean an arm like they use for barrels and such?  Kinda like an engine hoist??


----------



## Studdlygoof (Aug 4, 2014)

Good idea with the ramp. The trailer has one but the corrugated metal is ripped off one corner and either needs tacked back on or replaced. I wasn't thinking along the lines of a hoist but more like this...

I didn't like how they had to struggle with the logs in the end because of the single attachment point so I'm planning on having two or three along the length of horizontal tubing.


----------



## gzecc (Aug 4, 2014)

A ramp with rollers would make life easier.


----------



## Michael Golden (Aug 4, 2014)

Pretty slick.......never seen that before.


----------



## Jags (Aug 5, 2014)

Ahhh...Now I get the picture.  Here is the deal - Using an arch of that design will put tremendous stress on the furthest points of the frame.  Most trailers (and trailer ratings) is based off of a somewhat even payload and the frame/axle combo.

That being said, there is a way to get past the punishing weight on the far end of your frame - downriggers.  A  simple trailer tongue jack at each corner would do it.  You would want to look at the crank style and not a rigid (read: pin position) jack, cuz once you got the log on the trailer you will need to be able to let the pressure off of the jacks.


----------



## Studdlygoof (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah I had thought about the jacks on the trailer to take the lifting load off of it. Sower of like the downriggers on a mobile crane. I contacted the guy who built the one in the video and he gave me a ton of good info. Really nice guy. I'll keep you guys posted with the progress


----------

